# Need Insurance for the first time - Been driving for 16 years..



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

... lol don't read too much into that, I've always been fully legal on wifeys insurance but since 2003 fully comp as well cos I had company car.

I've go a letter from the company that says since 2003 to date I've never had an accident ( touch wood ) or been involved in any claims.

Looking at picking myself up a 99/00 plate 5.5 V8 amg merc - got one quote for £850 but just wondering if any companies out there would use my company letter into account so i can use as no claims and get it a bit cheaper....

ta


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

You would have to find a very friendly company to take an unofficial letter into account.
Get the pages out and get phoning.
I find now im on classic policies i tend to get much better service, they take all things into account then and are much more likely to give you a reduction.


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

Try MCE, I have no no-claims due to being a company car driver, i bought a 4.6lt supercharged left hand drive mustang, insured for less than £600 fully comp. with protected policy and breakdown cover.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As long as the letter states that SDP use was included and that use of the company car has now ceased, there are quite a few Insurers that will accept this and allow the discount for maximum NCB. If you still have the company car, you may still get some Insurers to agree, but your choice will me a bit more limited.

I'm afraid it will mean getting on the phone though, as this is the sort of thing that most online quote systems can't account for.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

My company can usually work with this sort of claim free driving proof..

http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/car-club-insurance.html


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

skyinsurance said:


> My company can usually work with this sort of claim free driving proof..
> 
> http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/car-club-insurance.html


Thank You :thumb: I'll give you guys a call in Jan


----------



## kikaz (Feb 16, 2011)

try chris knott insurance they would prob also help you out with something like this


----------



## Hettie (May 18, 2011)

Hi,
You would have to find a very friendly, company to take an unofficial letter into account.I find now im on classic policies i tend to get much better service they take all things into account then and are much more likely to give you a reduction.


----------

